# Buying advice?



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Tell what you all think. Ive asked about teat structure an just waiting for an answer. I have bought a goat from this lady before an they are awesome ppl. Any advice would be great. Thanks.

On the first link she is the second doe pictured RRJH GABBIES ROSE http://bawdyboers.weebly.com/does-for-sale.html

Second link is her buck kid pictured first then a pic of her. http://bawdyboers.weebly.com/bucks-for-sale.html

Third link is her on the second picture http://bawdyboers.weebly.com/does.html

Last link is to her pedigree. http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i4.dll?1=212F292E06&2=2434&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5C5A275C252521&9=5B5E515F


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RRJH GABBIES ROSE looks good, it says, she is 1x1

Nice topline, but her tailhead drops a lot. It may be the way she is holding it though?
Other than that, she is a decent Doe for the price.

Nice buckling
Good bloodlines


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I cant believe I missed that. Its been along day. I messaged her to tell her Im off on my reading skills today!! I also noticed her tail head dropped a lot in the one pic an didn't seem as low in another. The kids look really good to me an loved the way her sire looks also so would maybe over look the tail head, but was wanting some input on her first. Like you said she has a good price on her.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok well shes mine sending a deposit tomorrow. Thanks Pam!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Marcey! She looks like a great one.  I love her length!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, super news.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks you 2. If I have any spare change hanging around I think I have to go an buy a goat. I wont be picking her up till July so that gives me time to sell a doe to make room. Right now I have to keep my doe numbers at 12 till I get more fence up. 

I had never heard of the Take A Chance buck till looking at her? Anyone know much about those bloodlines?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A lot of the goats on top are unfamiliar to me too. Looks like a great pedigree though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

